# paradox hypo super mojave..wow!



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

LOVE THIS SNAKE, WHAT WOULD THE GENETICS BE..ITS AMAZING :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

wow now thats pretty


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice, the genetics are Hypo Super Mojave, ignore the paradox bit.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

so is it just a hypo x mojave x mojave?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, but you won't get the result above.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Yes, but you won't get the result above.


You would make a fortune if you could guarantee that outcome. It is a very beautiful snake...


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Mattinho said:


> so is it just a hypo x mojave x mojave?


It's easiest to understand if you know the actual genes. From what I found on Morph List - World of Ball Pythons, a hypo super mojave has a pair of ghost mutant genes and a pair of mojave mutant genes. As one gene in each pair comes from the father and the other gene in each pair comes from the mother, each parent has at least one ghost mutant gene and at least one mojave mutant gene. If one or both parents has either a pair of mojave mutant genes or a pair of ghost mutant genes or both, the fraction of hypo super mojave babies gets higher. Hypo super mojave X hypo super mojave produces all hypo super mojave babies, of course. Hope that helps.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

paulh said:


> It's easiest to understand if you know the actual genes. From what I found on Morph List - World of Ball Pythons, a hypo super mojave has a pair of ghost mutant genes and a pair of mojave mutant genes. As one gene in each pair comes from the father and the other gene in each pair comes from the mother, each parent has at least one ghost mutant gene and at least one mojave mutant gene. If one or both parents has either a pair of mojave mutant genes or a pair of ghost mutant genes or both, the fraction of hypo super mojave babies gets higher. Hypo super mojave X hypo super mojave produces all hypo super mojave babies, of course. Hope that helps.


What confuses me on this one, the leucistic element is clear as it has the blue eyes, yet it is still mixed through with the hypo mojave pattern if this makes sense..really nice but weird lol!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, yes. The paradox part. My guess it is a combination of super hypo mojave and either mojave or hypo mojave cells fused together to make one snake. Think of it as fraternal twins squashed together as early embryos so they made one individual. This sort of thing happens, but it is very low probablity.


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

parodox cant be reduced its a flulke and worth a lot if you're blessed with one. Some dont look as pretty as that but even the ugly ones are sure to fetch a pretty penny


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

awesome, loving that


----------

